# Standing Order missed



## dave29 (23 Jan 2014)

Hi All,

What happens if a standing order payment is missed ? 

I normally pay €50/week to my credit union by standing order. But this week the money wasn't there.. Will they still take it next week or does it cancel the thing completely because I missed one ? 

I don't want it canceled or anything.. I just didn't have the money in my account this week.


----------



## emeralds (23 Jan 2014)

It would be good to contact them and let them know. I have no idea what their procedure is for this situation.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2014)

Was it a standing order or a direct debit?  

It it's a direct debit, contact the CU and they will probably represent it.

With a standing order, you tell the bank to pay out the amount. If they did not do so, I presume that they won't do it again. So you can make the payment manually. 

Brendan


----------



## dave29 (23 Jan 2014)

It's a standing order not DD.

This was a standing order that came out every Wednesday.. and has done for the last 2 years.. I just missed this one.

I can go to the credit union tomorrow and make the €50 payment.

But what will happen next Wednesday... will the payments continue to come out ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2014)

dave29 said:


> But what will happen next Wednesday... will the payments continue to come out ?



Check with your bank, but your standing order is probably still valid. 

Brendan


----------



## AgathaC (24 Jan 2014)

Standing order should continue, as normal, as far as I know. However, you probably have incurred an unpaid charge, unfortunately.


----------

